# 2011 Cruze SRI-V



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

If I recall correctly, you need to go touch the "Home" icon at the top of the screen. From there go to Phone >> Phone Settings >> Bluetooth >> Pair Device. Follow the prompts and find your car in your phone's bluetooth search list. When the phone is connected, the greyed out bluetooth icon at the top right will turn from grey to blue.

Alternatively, if your car has voice command recognition, activate it and say "Bluetooth" and then follow the prompts.


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

The screen is not touch screen.
I have seen a YouTube video on how to do it but I do not actually have the phone setting in my config settings
No voice command either


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

Im also wondering how to find which firmware/hardware i have, i have tried the plug in usb and hold the menu button but noting happens


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

here is a photo of my player


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 CDX with the older type screen and going from memory I just pushed the call button on the steering wheel and it said no phone connected and do I want to pair. Then I just followed the prompts.


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

I dont have a phone button on the steering wheel  i only have volume src on the right and cruise control on the left


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Trav&Meg said:


> I dont have a phone button on the steering wheel  i only have volume src on the right and cruise control on the left


My guess is you don't have bluetooth as the button on the steering wheel is how you answer the phone. If you have an answer button on the dash, try that and see what happens.

View attachment 170393


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounding like it! might have to try the trick of putting the on star chip in and see what happens!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Trav&Meg said:


> Sounding like it! might have to try the trick of putting the on star chip in and see what happens!


Let me know what happens, by the way where do you live, I am in Sydney.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You could try this?

How to add Bluetooth to older cars


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is my steering wheel!









Being that there is the pictures on the screen of bluetooth there should be the harness for the onstar system right?
Even the updated pdim im hoping!

im in queensland aussie


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My car came with bluetooth standard. My daughter bought a 2015 SRI-V hatchback a few weeks ago and it has the touchscreen and it works great.


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah mine isnt touch  just looks good, has the hdd in it and dvd player. i cant understand why holden wouldnt put something like bluetooth in there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Aussie said:


> My guess is you don't have bluetooth


The screen shot shows he has the bluetooth and phone icon. Would he have that if he didn't have the bluetooth fuction?

It also looks like the Nav version, so it might work differently than the more common non-Nav units.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The 2011 Sri-V did not come with Bluetooth, it was an add-on.

That's why it is greyed-out in the screen, and there are no buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## Trav&Meg (Nov 18, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> The 2011 Sri-V did not come with Bluetooth, it was an add-on.
> 
> That's why it is greyed-out in the screen, and there are no buttons on the steering wheel.


So it should be as simple as purchasing a onstar chip? would it be plug and play as i have the icons on my screen already?

do you mean that you do not have the button on your steering wheel grs?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 MY13 model and that was the first CDX to come with bluetooth standard. I think for the Holden bluetooth to be fitted you need the right controls on the steering wheel. Ask a dealer, but I think the Holden system to be fitted would cost more than going after market.

Just found this article and no bluetooth.

http://www.caradvice.com.au/110717/holden-cruze-sri-sri-v-1-4t-review/


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trav&Meg said:


> So it should be as simple as purchasing a onstar chip? would it be plug and play as i have the icons on my screen already?


No. There are lots of wires that just aren't hooked up to anything, it won't work. You'd be best off talking to a dealer about getting it upgraded, maybe that can be done. Or a specialist bluetooth and head-unit mob.



Trav&Meg said:


> do you mean that you do not have the button on your steering wheel grs?


That's right, my steering wheel looks the same as yours, cruise control on the left and sound system on the right.


----------

